# [10-July-2021] Pay Muh Bills Begathon



## actually (Jul 6, 2021)

For the forthcoming begathon. Put anything related to it here.

Restream:





Final result: $901/$1500


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Jul 6, 2021)

Why doesn't he whip out something entertaining to play? Oh wait, it's because his wheelchairs are too stupid to know they have that power and eat whatever shit Phil throws at them with a smile. Never change, wheelies.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Jul 6, 2021)

No way this cunt doesnt make the goal less than 2k. I swear, this dude's greed never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jul 6, 2021)

It's amazing how Dave's been shedding obvious expenses but still needs more and more money.

- CTkahndo mortgage, gone
- 140K credit card debt payments, gone

It's almost like there's some giant money sink that Dave's turning towards to fill the empty void in his unfulfilled life with jpegs.

That or since it seems like Kat has got him thoroughly pussywhipped, based on the fact that his swearing is way down according to pigpiggo, maybe she's putting the screws to Dave for some bullshit. Possibly redecorating the WAkahndo, Kat seems like the kind of person that would decorate their place from some overpriced homegoods store, like Dave did originally when they moved in.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 6, 2021)

It's DSP, of course he's going to make is something ludicrous, and the best part is even if he hit it he'll still be unsatisfied.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 6, 2021)

He will spend it on sweaty man JPEGS and then memory hole the entire event.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jul 6, 2021)

I think we're going to have a May 14th repeat.

He will already have the money for his bills and he won't hit the goal. He will give it the old "well thanks for trying guys, it's ok".

It will be very boring, but I'm hoping for an autistic meltdown as he's $1000's short of his needed income and we see real time regret for his WWE habits.


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 6, 2021)

Texas Funnyhair said:


> It's amazing how Dave's been shedding obvious expenses but still needs more and more money.
> 
> - CTkahndo mortgage, gone
> - 140K credit card debt payments, gone
> ...


His credit card payments aren't gone.  He probably has at least a half dozen cards by now.

DSP is the perfect credit card customer.  He will make minimum payments forever AND he can't discharge any of it for at least six more years, all the time probably paying like 25%.

Credit card companies started throwing cards at DSP the moment the bankruptcy became official.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 6, 2021)

When was the last time he went on vacation? I think he'll kick it up a notch in order to take his lifeleach out to some suitable shitty hellhole for $49.99/night.


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Jul 6, 2021)

From the way he's acted the last few days I think he may genuinely have run out of money, perhaps causing some behind the scenes trouble. I wonder what proportion of donations will come from people we've never heard of, have never been in chat but suddenly feel like throwing a few hundred his way?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 6, 2021)

DSP may have beaten the bankruptcy saga, but he is still sinking.


----------



## the fall of man (Jul 6, 2021)

I’m very pumped for this year’s November edition of “why are my wheelchair fans so shitty at giving me money”


----------



## Super Dent Head (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm going to guess a minimum of $2000 goal. Even if he hits it, he'll be begging the next day. Asking about the money later will get you berated by the clown as he acks away the pain of knowing he spunked away another 2 grand.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Jul 6, 2021)

Wasnt it less than a month ago he said he would never beg again? It sounds hard to manage $125,000 a year.


----------



## PieceofShet (Jul 6, 2021)

LiquidCancer said:


> Wasnt it less than a month ago he said he would never beg again? It sounds hard to manage $125,000 a year.


He said "it will go back to normal". Begging is the normal for him...


----------



## BarbatosRex (Jul 7, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> DSP may have beaten the bankruptcy saga, but he is still sinking.



As with all of Phil's life, "winning" has only resulted in more long-term harm. The man continues to win just enough so that he can avoid the reality of his failures and not need to mature as a person. He won the bankruptcy, and yet he has degraded to the point of mid-stream begging through Twitter just to get his ever dwindling fanbase to step up and keep his WWE gacha addiction afloat. It's pathetic.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jul 7, 2021)

For people who don't keep up with the DSP Cinematic Universe within the last 30 days Phil spent $3,500 on just 2 WWE Champions events. Then last Thursday he increased his 'Tips Goal' amount saying that for the first time he actually sat down and looked at when his bills were due and how much monney he would have if he hit his $200/day Tips Goal everyday until July 15th and that he wouldn't have enough. So he increased his Tips goal to $300/day.
He decided he needs to hold a Begathon to make up the difference because he hasn't been getting $300 in tips everyday or he wouldn't be able to pay his bills. 
Today he said that he needs to get $300 in tips everyday _and_ hit the larger Tips Goal he sets for the Begathon or his bills will go unpaid.


TJGamebox said:


> DSP ended at 11th place. He got his hogan … for 2,641 dollars! That is five ps5’s!





TJGamebox said:


> DSP has been busy in new competition :/ I had hope he would stop (lol) but this isn’t the case . The scary part is with the score he has , minus the min , divide by 3500 per loot coin, divide by 40 loot coins per hundred dollars, it’s 852 dollars .
> They recently added another loot coin for 2500 points per loot coin (55 for 100 dollars) as a points method, but that was 2 hours ago, and this score hasn’t moved since before this (he was on stream) so I can say he’s only bought asuka coins .
> 852 dollars… there goes the YouTube paycheck ….





Surly Muppet said:


> Yeah. He basically said today that he requires at least $10k monthly to pay his bills. $9k, which is what he made last month, means that he can't afford groceries.
> In order to get to that point, he obfuscated the specific amounts (I'm sure he was doing hand graphs...) of everything, but did say that he is down about $2k in terms of the sub and cheer income from Twitch, so that lines up exactly with the notion that he needs over $10k to meet basic expenses.
> 
> Based on what he said today, that he sat down and figured out the dates and cost of his bills. This means he now has an approximate total. And yet... he avoided saying that total.
> Mr. Transparent has a total he needs to reach, but cannot say. You are not allowed to do the math to see what that total might be based on the $150 stream goals because the total needs to stay hidden. We're past the point of 'Is this scam' and are now firmly in the 'How exactly is that _not _a scam' camp.





YokuNama said:


> The man flatout admitted he didn't even look at his bills. He used Autopay for everything, and only until now.... after years of monthly begging and a bankruptcy... did he actually look and write down all of his bills to see what he's paying for.
> 
> If you give this idiot a dollar after that astonishing admittance.... I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> ...


----------



## BTK (Jul 7, 2021)

I have all my bills on autopay, I don't even look at my bills!

I need time off every week... To sit down and pay my bills!

wat


----------



## BepsiLight (Jul 7, 2021)

Frozen din dins ain't cheap so he really needs that help, he really does


----------



## Guntlapices (Jul 7, 2021)

Anon Dimwit said:


> Why doesn't he whip out something entertaining to play?


I guarantee you, every single one of his paypigs would be making it rain on Philbert if he were to whip out his dick and masturbate to more console music


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jul 8, 2021)

just this last hurdle and Phil won't need money anymore


----------



## hundredthousand (Jul 8, 2021)

Why doesn't he just do a private stream for those 5 same people who almost entirely support every stream.

We all know it's going to be the same few names as usual who will give him whatever amount he demands.  The other 99% of people watching don't give him a dime because they aren't stupid or lonely enough to fall for this scam.

He never gets a few dollars from many different people, it's always just a couple people each dropping several hundred.

He could privately stream for his few friendless whales and end up with almost the same amount of money as usual.


----------



## Radical Goodspeed (Jul 8, 2021)

The DSP Show Season 22? 23? Give the writers credit, when's the last time any of us tuned in this much for a marathon stream?

We always give him shit for comparing himself to Stern, but there is one thing they have in common (I think we all have at least one thing troublingly in common with DSP): when people were asked why they still listened to Stern despite these same people also claiming to hate his crudeness, the answer was almost always: "I want to hear what happens next." And here we are.  



hundredthousand said:


> Why doesn't he just do a private stream for those 5 same people who almost entirely support every stream.
> 
> We all know it's going to be the same few names as usual who will give him whatever amount he demands.  The other 99% of people watching don't give him a dime because they aren't stupid or lonely enough to fall for this scam.
> 
> ...


Because if he did that, there might have been people who would have tossed a few more bucks that wouldn't because the stream was now private. Phil won't leave pennies on the table most of the time. 

That's basically stealing from him and how dare you threaten him and his family.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Jul 8, 2021)

hundredthousand said:


> Why doesn't he just do a private stream for those 5 same people who almost entirely support every stream.
> 
> We all know it's going to be the same few names as usual who will give him whatever amount he demands.  The other 99% of people watching don't give him a dime because they aren't stupid or lonely enough to fall for this scam.
> 
> ...



The autists who fund his stream arent the same autists who watch his stream.

Its dumb but true, its why the whale call system exists. Because either his whales arent around usually or are watching under alts then logging their real accounts to tip.

But it usually seems like there's little correlation to watching/being active vs tipping him.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (Jul 8, 2021)

From Monday's pre-stream:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



_"...in a close vote but a *definitive *difference... just play more Fallout: New Vegas in a marathon got a *WHOPPING THIRTY-FIVE PERCENT*..."




Your browser is not able to display this video.



"...that's basically what the poll's saying you want. So, it seems like that's *the mentality of most of the viewing audience*..."_
Gotta love the pigmath. 35% = Majority. Phil, 35% want you to play Fallout, but 65% DON'T WANT YOU TO PLAY FALLOUT. 65>35. Idiot.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_"...there's no other way that I'm going to do an event that's going to get a *consensus*..."_
Again, 35% is not a consensus.

_"...over 200 or more people said 'we will come to a Fallout: New Vegas stream *and support it to help you out this month'*..."_
Where did that come from? People just voted on the game. No one promised to pledge in your begathon. Holy shit, does he love putting words in people's mouths.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Jul 8, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> Where did that come from? People just voted on the game. No one promised to pledge in your begathon. Holy shit, does



Uuh, wrahng! Complete and utterly wrahng! The poll said, vote for the game you'd attend and support. Now there's no going back, you can't just agree to the terms of service and then run away. That's hypACKrisy, okay?




Anyway, can't wait to neither attend to or support this trashfire. Unless donations get skipped from start to finish, there is no entertainment value to be found.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (Jul 8, 2021)

Wurstbrot said:


> Uuh, wrahng! Complete and utterly wrahng! The poll said, vote for the game you'd attend and support. Now there's no going back, you can't just agree to the terms of service and then run away. That's hypACKrisy, okay?
> 
> View attachment 2327074


Haha, I didn't see that. That's so slimy.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jul 8, 2021)

hundredthousand said:


> Why doesn't he just do a private stream for those 5 same people who almost entirely support every stream.
> 
> We all know it's going to be the same few names as usual who will give him whatever amount he demands.  The other 99% of people watching don't give him a dime because they aren't stupid or lonely enough to fall for this scam.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure most of the people who support him do it to "own da trollz" so a private stream wouldn't get their rocks off.



Salubrious said:


> His credit card payments aren't gone.  He probably has at least a half dozen cards by now.
> 
> DSP is the perfect credit card customer.  He will make minimum payments forever AND he can't discharge any of it for at least six more years, all the time probably paying like 25%.
> 
> Credit card companies started throwing cards at DSP the moment the bankruptcy became official.



I have no doubt Dave learned nothing from his bankruptcy, but even with high interest credit cards I don't think he woulda been able to rack up enough debt to make the minimum payments anywhere near comparable to what they must have been before the bankruptcy.


----------



## PutridElephant (Jul 8, 2021)

Unless a whale/a few whales step up, hell most likely not make whatever goal he sets.  And this might be the best thing for him.  

The money has enabled his bad behavior and not having enough for the first time in his life might make him finally right-size his expenses.


----------



## PieceofShet (Jul 8, 2021)

PutridElephant said:


> Unless a whale/a few whales step up, hell most likely not make whatever goal he sets.  And this might be the best thing for him.
> 
> The money has enabled his bad behavior and not having enough for the first time in his life might make him finally right-size his expenses.


For a while its all about the whales. 

Could you imagine dropping a hundred on him and then come back a few days later doing it again? Fuckin retards.


----------



## Super Dent Head (Jul 8, 2021)

PutridElephant said:


> Unless a whale/a few whales step up, hell most likely not make whatever goal he sets.  And this might be the best thing for him.
> 
> The money has enabled his bad behavior and not having enough for the first time in his life might make him finally right-size his expenses.


You think lack of money is going to stop him spending money? What do you think his walking bank, uh I mean parents, are there for? He'll just go running to mommy and asking for a few grand because he can't afford cat food or hay.


----------



## Space Cooter (Jul 8, 2021)

Wings beat the surgery
DSP beat the bankruptcy


----------



## UncleTusky (Jul 8, 2021)

hundredthousand said:


> Why doesn't he just do a private stream for those 5 same people who almost entirely support every stream.
> 
> We all know it's going to be the same few names as usual who will give him whatever amount he demands. The other 99% of people watching don't give him a dime because they aren't stupid or lonely enough to fall for this scam.
> 
> ...


His ego couldn't handle it: He has to put out this image of being a super popular, super successful streamer and not just a creepy weirdo who would be gone if not for a half dozen or so people who are even more exceptional than he is. It's why he had his whales buy so many gifted subs on Twitch, it's why he got upset there was no equivalent function on youtube, and now it's why he's making them set up multiple sock accounts. None of this holds up to scrutiny but it lets him pretend things aren't that bad so long as he doesn't think too hard about it.


----------



## SauceRyuKen (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm gonna do a bit of a refresher on New Vegas for those that haven't played it, or don't remember. Regarding Phil's playthrough I've got just one really big question:

Is he doing Dead Money for the Begathon? It could be a veritable spring of salt. It's basically a Resident Evil game slapped onto Fallout. The writing is amazing, and the game design is admittedly very clever, but resulting in an experience that isn't for everyone. You can barely see at points. I played it on a laptop and had to chug Ghost Sights because the damn thing was just impossible to tell apart otherwise. 

All the companions in that are super underpowered except for Dog, and even he can die if you let him sort everything out Boone style. Christine doesn't even come with a weapon, and Dean comes with a peashooter he's pretty bad at using. Both are pretty frail and unarmored. The fun part is, you're collared throughout, and if they die, your collar goes off, game overing your ass for relying on NPC support. Maybe this doesn't apply on NoHC. Honestly, I wouldn't know. Never played New Vegas without Hardcore on. Someone should bait him into turning Hardcore on for Dead Money, it was designed to be played on VH/HC. Life constantly ticking down, super tanky enemies who can halfshot your ass with no heads up, and underpowered companions are sure to make Phil's life a salty hell. Not to mention all the weapons are bottom tier, the holorifle is gimmicky as hell, albeit pretty good if used correctly, and melee/unarmed is where it's at... But unless you're built for it, you'll just struggle all day. It's a very true survival horror experience, and I'm in the camp that loves it.

Honestly if the begathon is just the usual "Walk around, let Boone take care of everything" like he's been doing, it's just absolute garbage once again. His vanilla NV playthrough has basically been a chill Minecraft stream, ridiculously little gameplay for such a cool game. The main draw of New Vegas is how the story is very well written and you can waffle for days on who you'd support or not. Of course Phil's just gonna go NCR and claim it's because democracy good, I guess, even though we know it's just to not piss Boone off and keep him on his side so he can sort out the battle of Hoover Dam.

As for the other DLCs, Honest Hearts is unlikely to stir the pigroach much, since it's very easy to just rely on Chalk for most of it, there will be some struggle when he gets the Sorrow companion, and then much rejoicing when Joshua Graham one-ups Boone in badassery. Plus Zion's full of clean water, so it's really hard to die even if you came with no healing items. Craftable heals are plentiful, powerful, and enemies aren't all that tough compared to even the base game. No particularly good energy weapons, but you can bring your own. Another slow lull as DSP takes his companions on a murdering tour while he twiddles his thumbs and begs for tips.

Lonesome Road is pretty hard. Lots of super tough enemies with super good weapons, that one pretty much requires you to have a viable build to stand a chance on Very Hard. Phil could, theoretically, use his high Luck to grab money at the casinos, and if he does the rest of DLCs, he'd have quite a bit. Caps are incredibly important for an explosives build, since ammo doesn't come cheap at all. He could very easily decimate the DLC with an Annabelle/Esther combo, but I doubt he'll want to get Annabelle and grind for Esther, and he definitely doesn't know how to use explosives without blowing himself up. Mercy, the unique grenade machinegun is probably out of the picture too since it requires you to clear a cave full of Deathclaws. Of course, his decision to pussy out on Hardcore makes explosives that much more viable: Ammo for explosives is very heavy. Chances are he won't do it, wagequit it, or just drop difficulty like a true coward. 

Anyway, looking forward to The Guy trying to justify a chill "Let's watch Boone kill these lads while you pay me" begathon. Hopefully he'll have some balls and go into Dead Money for our amusement. That might legit be good entertainment. I'll see some of you intermittently at DDM's if he does. If it's base game, godspeed to those who can put up with it, because it will be a true endurance test.


----------



## TankMelee (Jul 9, 2021)

SauceRyuKen said:


> I'm gonna do a bit of a refresher on New Vegas for those that haven't played it, or don't remember. Regarding Phil's playthrough I've got just one really big question:
> 
> Is he doing Dead Money for the Begathon?


It's presumably up in the air, but I get the feeling that he really wants to progress the story after Old World Blues. He'll spend all stream walking back in forth in Freeside doing sidequests and doing weird complaints about "Wow, there's so much content!" until his Indian food shows up. Boone is going to have a kill count of only 5 at that point.


----------



## Agent Proper (Jul 9, 2021)

I will be hosting this awful event.


----------



## gh0stzero (Jul 9, 2021)

So is Phil gonna order *beef* curry from the indian place and then talk about how its just like a geniune authentic curry you'd get in India?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Jul 9, 2021)

Has he ever had a failure of an event like this where he gets pretty low support? I'd love to see that if it hasn't happened.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 9, 2021)

Agent Proper said:


> I will be hosting this awful event.


RIP your Saturday. DM me your address and I’ll DoorDash you some alcohol.


----------



## Bloodypinky (Jul 9, 2021)

Wurstbrot said:


> Uuh, wrahng! Complete and utterly wrahng! The poll said, vote for the game you'd attend and support. Now there's no going back, you can't just agree to the terms of service and then run away. That's hypACKrisy, okay?
> 
> View attachment 2327074
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to neither attend to or support this trashfire. Unless donations get skipped from start to finish, there is no entertainment value to be found.


The use of the super positive, fun, and interactive exclamation point after New Vegas is definitely insinuating which game Phil wants to play. Fallout was enough for him to skip going on a trip with his daughter before.


----------



## Agent Proper (Jul 10, 2021)

Pargon said:


> RIP your Saturday. DM me your address and I’ll DoorDash you some alcohol.


I appreciate that, but I plan of a few Bulleits to the gut to survive this coming Dumpster Fire.


----------



## UsedUp (Jul 10, 2021)

Just to throw some names around for tomorrow that will be on the hook and some guppies.

-GarryBBK
-OiC and his many Alts
-Battleduck9000
-I think even BSV darksyde or darthsyde viking whatever he will go by
-SuperBlindMan

I know theres a few more but that will take care of at least $1000 out of $3000 is my prediction.


----------



## Jaracainofthewind (Jul 10, 2021)

Agent Proper said:


> I appreciate that, but I plan of a few Bulleits to the gut to survive this coming Dumpster Fire.


Post your address in chat so we can all send booze


----------



## Adebisi (Jul 10, 2021)

UsedUp said:


> I know theres a few more but that will take care of at least $1000 out of $3000 is my prediction.


I am most looking forward to the excuse he is going to give his fan base when he is more than half way off.  Last scam-a-thon he had the "Twitch did pay me" bail out to his crying that the sky is falling and the end is near.

Now he is crying again but he has no clear out.  I cant wait till it goes something like this.  "Guys I know we did not hit the goal but don't worry WE are fine and WE will figure this out.  It's not the end of the world I have no idea were you guys got that idea.  I will be back tomorrow and we will be back to normal DON'T WORRY everything will be fine."


----------



## Agent Proper (Jul 10, 2021)

Jaracainofthewind said:


> Post your address in chat so we can all send booze


7722 reseda blvd apt 102 ​


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Jul 10, 2021)

Agent Proper said:


> 7722 reseda blvd apt 102 ​


*audible screaming baby mode in the background*


----------



## King Nutsack (Jul 10, 2021)

looking forward to him not hitting whatever extravagant goal he has set tomorrow, guilt tripping everyone for not giving him more money but somehow miraculously surviving another day despite his "bills" goal not being met, and then expecting everyone to get out their wallets again to give him another $300 on Sunday


----------



## Gramh (Jul 10, 2021)

DSP is the Todd Howard of grifting. "It just works! To pay muh bills!"


----------



## Dashi112 (Jul 10, 2021)

Gramh said:


> DSP is the Todd Howard of grifting. "It just works! To pay muh bills!"


more like Bobby Kotick imo. gets paid stupid amounts when barely doing anything and cutting resources / advice.


----------



## IHateMyJob (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm calling $2500 and any idiot giving him money deserves to get scammed. When you have a bunch of wheelchairs and kids giving a dude that makes six figures a year money they deserve what they get. Fuck em!


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Jul 10, 2021)

$2500-$3000 will be the range I think, he'll sell it as income he's missing from subs + a little extra because he really hates having to talk about money all the time you guys


----------



## kebab4you (Jul 10, 2021)

Phil's delicate system of frozen meals and bland horse food is going to have a rough day today if he orders anything remotely Indian.


----------



## DeeTracktor (Jul 10, 2021)

Sunday's toilet bound Pre-Stream (no pun intended) will be one for the ages if Dave eats Indian food

''Im stuck on the toilet all day Im dying dood. Please tip''


----------



## Balr0g (Jul 10, 2021)

Gramh said:


> DSP is the Todd Howard of grifting. "It just works! To pay muh bills!"


Pay muh bills, pay muh bills, pay muh bills!  I just play pay my bills!


----------



## Stationary Tevin (Jul 10, 2021)

Gonna be a very long, very chill stream. Don't worry though, I brought the snacks.


----------



## Two Yum Yums (Jul 10, 2021)

tripmix said:


> So is Phil gonna order *beef* curry from the indian place and then talk about how its just like a geniune authentic curry you'd get in India?


Ah yes, the famous beef curry from India, the country where killing a cow carries a 10 year prison sentence.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (Jul 10, 2021)

Guys, if he doesn't raise A LOT of money this begathon he won't be able to pay his bills. PLEASE TIP if you can.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




The goal will be 2000 dollars and some whale will pay at least half that. They made a promise after all:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jul 10, 2021)

gettingthatgrooveback said:


> Guys, if he doesn't raise A LOT of money this begathon he won't be able to pay his bills. PLEASE TIP if you can.
> 
> View attachment 2332850
> 
> ...




Don't you know answering a Twitter poll is a binding contract of undying financial support? Gotta read the fine print.

Real question is what happens after this begathon? He says he's doing this cause he's like $2000 short of what he "needs", but hasn't said how he's gonna fix that shortfall longterm. Raise his tip goal to $400 a day again? Why didn't he do that now if he needs it long term. 

I really think this money is for WWE champions or he needs money for Kat since what he can provide her is clearly the only reason she sticks around in the pigpen and Dave doesn't wanna eat burnt hamburger helper forever.


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (Jul 10, 2021)

kebab4you said:


> Phil's delicate system of frozen meals and bland horse food is going to have a rough day today if he orders anything remotely Indian.View attachment 2332753


He's going to order a korma isn't he?


----------



## SauceRyuKen (Jul 10, 2021)

Confirmed through the post Street Fighter begment that he intends to sit his ass in Freeside for at least the first half of the stream. That's right folks, that's three and a half hours of fuck all happening, Boone sniping literally 13 people (4 Freeside Thugs on the first part of Freeside, 3 on the one with the Wrangler, the Hell's Grannies, and the three on The King's bodyguard quest) and doing speech checks for free EXP.

Please keep in mind that he's already way too overpowered to be fiddling around with this shit. New Vegas with DLCs is a whole different story than New Vegas vanilla. The DLCs are much more action packed and have you mostly doing concrete stuff. The base game, while it has a great lasting story and is pretty damn good, has tons and tons of filler. Filler that most people won't even remember. 'Member the Booted Sidequest? Wanna rescue some mooks from the mook gang from the slavey rapey gang? Didn't think you did! Freeside and The Strip are staller's paradise. Sure, the writing's good, but much like a good movie, seeing it for the umpteenth time isn't gonna help matters. All the twists and turns and big reveals around The Strip are gonna just be boring, specially at the pace Phil plays it. And most people already remember it. Even if you don't know New Vegas and are in for the story, Phil's sluglike rythm getting through shit will just make it seem boring.

Old World Blues gives you free Strength and other really busted perks that make the main story a complete cakewalk. If you do the DLCs before the story you usually just beeline for whatever ending you were going for, because you're literally just cleaning up. Even the biggest challenges the base game offers, Sloan's rock quarry and the hidden Deathclaw Sanctuary are complete cakewalks when you can one or twoshot the most dangerous enemies in the game. Granted, Phil's build is shit, but all Freeside has to offer is unarmored bozos with peashooters and lead pipes. If he just refuses to do the harder parts of the base game, he's well on his way to clearing it. The base game never accounted for how imbalanced the DLC perks and gear were. For fuck's sakes, Honest Hearts has Geckos and Bark Scorpions in it, literal starter mobs. There's absolutely no excuse for him to stay on the even easier base game any more.

Once you start with the DLCs, you should finish the DLCs then just wrap up the main story. Nothing in the base game is designed to stand up to a fully modded Holorifle, let alone the supremely busted weapons from the other DLCs. New Vegas had a bad case of power creep. I understand that this is Phil's bread and butter, overlevel and facetank to victory, but it just makes the game so boring. A 7 hour Marathon is the perfect time to just get on with the show and finish Dead Money in one go. Waffling around Freeside is gonna do nothing but overlevel him even more with 0 combat.


----------

